# Live in southampton



## aschuess (Aug 31, 2011)

A guy from Calgary, Alberta here. I'm moving to England next month in search of adventure and a job. The job search from here has been going okay and I've been offered a job in Southampton! Problem is I have to accept by this friday or risk losing it. My hesitation is that I've would prefer to see the city, and get an idea of the feel and atmosphere of the city before committing to a job there.

So my question is this: Considering I'm coming over, looking to dive into a fairly rich cultural experience, compared to other cities in England would southampton be a good place to be able to meet young people and have a fun experience soaking in England?

My other option is to come without a job (I do have some money saved) and try to wing it in the London. Thoughts?


----------



## georgina deary (Aug 15, 2011)

if its a job with generous time off go for it there is plenty to see and do along the coast. its much cheaper down this end. would give you a chance to find your feet.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We live near to Southampton, my husband works there. Its not far from London, just a train ride (an hour or so) or theres a motorway in, but its a typically english town - a smaller version of London IMO. If I were you I'd go for it and use it as a base to find your way around the rest of England

Jo xxx


----------



## ianh9 (Aug 18, 2011)

yes take the job ,london is only 70 miles away .Your can drive it in under two hours, get a train in there in an hour.There is a good night life is southampton ,and it is cheper down on the south coast.


----------



## Mervinia N (Aug 28, 2011)

Do it... I'm 22 miles up the motorway and love Southampton (come on you reds!!) As above, cheaper than London, near the coast, lots to do and quick skip on the train for London (or drive straight there on the motorway). Once you get a grasp on English life, you can look towards the big smoke if its not enough for you :0)


----------



## aschuess (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks all for the responses. This has made my decision easier. I'll see you in a month!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

From what I know of Southampton, it has a well-known university with lots of studenty bars and clubs, revamped and redeveloped docks area with a marina and entertainment complex called Ocean Village, and all the amenities you want in a medium-sized city. It has some rough areas where crime is concentrated (like all towns do) but it's easy to avoid them (ask locals). It has good motorway links (M3 to London and M27 along South Coast), an airport with budget flights to Europe and to Normandy and Spain by ferry from nearby Portsmouth (and to Isle of Wight from Southampton). Property prices are definitely lower than smarter places nearby like New Forest, Romsey and Winchester.


----------

